

TRIZ: a methodology for generating innovative ideas and solutions - mikexstudios
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIZ

======
huhtenberg
What a boring title. Go and read this amazing article, people.

In short - "How to invent things (even when you cannot)".

------
hikari17
At Molex, we've been pitched recently by Invention Machine to adopt their SAAS
service "Goldfire". They claim that Goldfire makes it easier for companies to
incorporate TRIZ principles in their new product development processes. So
far, most of my colleagues who've heard the pitch are quite skeptical. This
article covered most of their objections: it's a gimmick, it hasn't been
objectively proven to yield innovative ideas, we don't need expensive software
to use these techniques, etc.

------
thibaut_barrere
Alternatively, there are useful books like ThinkerToys:

[http://www.amazon.com/Thinkertoys-Handbook-Creative-
Thinking...](http://www.amazon.com/Thinkertoys-Handbook-Creative-Thinking-
Techniques/dp/0898154081)

~~~
petercooper
I was just coming here to recommend the same book! It's full of awesome
creativity techniques. I don't like a lot of the BS you get around
"creativity" but the tasks it provides aren't too arm-wavey and they really do
get the ideas flowing.

